# Engine Removal from 1990 Hymer B694



## iammas (May 5, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice on removal/refitting the Peugeot J5 2.5TD engine in my Hymer?

Needs the head gasket and clutch sorted.

The turbo might also need some attention.

Thanks,

John


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*engine removal from 1990 hymer*

the engine has to come out from the bottom so the van has to be raised over a pit or use special lifting gear t rais the van high enough to drop engine on to trolly complete with transmition.do you have a copy of the peter russek manual?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*engine removal 1990hymer*

to add to that, i was just thinking, before i had the hymer i had another motorhome but on the same base van and the clutch went so i took it to a clutch specialist who had quoted over the phone and not realised it was so high he couldnt get it in his workshop so he did it on the side of the road without taking the engine out,so it is possible to change the clutch with out taking the engin out.
i am sure you can take the head off with out removing the engine,also the turbo


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Give these a bell . . 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------

